# FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Classics Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch Item No. FC-303SN5B6



## Grinny456

Why not buy this FC instead of the IWC Portofino? Pictures shamelessly taken from the Net.


----------



## mpalmer

I'd say that is a very fair question; especially since the IWC is shamelessly overpriced...


----------



## jdptc

This is a huge bargain compared to IWC - and some really great prices on the web. I see it's 40mm in case diameter but does anyone know the case thickness of this model? Is it close to the SlimLine?


----------



## Grinny456

10.2 mm. Pulled the trigger today. will post the unboxing tomorrow!!


----------



## WatchTheTime7

im excited.


----------



## Grinny456

Can't take pictures worth a crap, but the watch is truly beautiful. Dressy though. Cant pretend that it is not dressy... Now what to do with my SARB 065?? It too is dressy for me to wear and I can only pick 1...


----------



## Nokie

SARB can be dressed down with the right strap, and I used to have the FC you are just got. It is a great watch.


----------



## Grinny456

So, I can now answer my own question....

 I got the FC from Amazon and although I think it it classy, my wife does not like it. She asked "Is it real?".

Apparently she does not like the plain white face. It reminds her of a fake, and having never heard of FC thinks it is a $200 watch trying to be marketed as a better one. She said it looks like paper... Interesting perspective from the one who allows me to keep buying watches.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

I often get "the look" when I show my wife a watch that I like. Then again, I usually don't give two figs about purses or shoes she wants either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic

nice, I'm looking at the moonphase, this is 45mm correct?


----------



## gsirles

Ruh roh, I can see that one in my future. Love the ostrich strap too.


----------



## Puckbw11

Love this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

So, after returning the watch a couple of months ago, I just bought it again on the bracelet at a great price. Please give me some strap suggestions.


----------



## splinternz

Very true. This will be the first 'higher tier' watch that I purchase. Amazingly priced and a beautiful piece.

As far as straps go, there's a nice picture posted by someone in the "show your FC" thread on a Hirsch Duke blue strap. You may need to go back 3-4 pages to see it, I thought that was a very nice match.


----------

